# Deep Fried Drama with Waffle Fries and Lemonade



## Infrarednexus (Oct 16, 2019)

babylonbee.com: Chick-Fil-A Commits To Using 100% Born-Again Chickens






ATLANTA, GA—In a press conference held Thursday, Chick-fil-A representatives promised to become the first fast-food chain in the nation to use 100% born-again chickens in their sandwiches, nuggets, strips, and other chicken food products.


While other restaurants have made vague commitments to using "spiritual but not religious" poultry, only Chick-fil-A has taken the challenge to use 100% regenerate chickens in its recipes.

"Every single one of our ethically raised chickens was given a gospel tract, walked through the sinner's prayer, and then baptized---in piping hot peanut oil," one spokesperson said. "As you consume one of our classic chicken sandwiches with a little Polynesian sauce or some delectable Chick-fil-A sauce, rest secure in the knowledge that the chicken you're eating is in a better place."

The Chick-fil-A rep was quick to warn consumers about the dangers of consuming under-sanctified chicken meat.

"Before you take a bite of that McChicken, ask yourself if it accepted Jesus as its Lord and Savior before it was killed," he added. "Side effects of carnal chicken meat may include indigestion, food poisoning, and an overwhelming desire to sin against God."


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 16, 2019)

_Can chickens be 'born again' if they hatched in the first place? _


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Oct 16, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> _Can chickens be 'born again' if they hatched in the first place? _


So in other words "Who came first the chicken or the egg?".........


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Oct 16, 2019)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> So in other words "Who came first the chicken or the egg?".........



The egg.
No, wait. The chicken.
Wait ... no


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Oct 16, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> The egg.
> No, wait. The chicken.
> Wait ... no


Gotta love those Zen Koans........


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Oct 16, 2019)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> Gotta love those Zen Koans........



I need more Zen in my life.
What I don't need is a religious fanatic chicken sandwich.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Oct 16, 2019)

Pretty sure Popeye's still tastes better.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 16, 2019)

Isn’t Chick Fil A, like, against gay marriage? Then again, I’m pretty sure that the guy in charge is a religious fanatic so I’m honestly not surprised


----------



## Nyro46 (Oct 16, 2019)

At first I thought the title said "Chick-Fil-A Commissions" and I was like "uhhh what?"


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 16, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> Isn’t Chick Fil A, like, against gay marriage? Then again, I’m pretty sure that the guy in charge is a religious fanatic so I’m honestly not surprised


That's why I don't eat there.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 16, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> That's why I don't eat there.


Me neither. I don’t think we have any in Canada but I don’t plan on eating there anytime soon.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Oct 16, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> The egg.
> No, wait. The chicken.
> Wait ... no


It was the egg that came first


----------



## Telnac (Oct 17, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> That's why I don't eat there.


Your loss. It's delicious.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 17, 2019)

Telnac said:


> Your loss. It's delicious.


I don't like hate nuggets


----------



## Telnac (Oct 17, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I don't like hate nuggets


Not a big fan of nuggets myself. It's their chicken sandwiches that I really like.


----------



## AppleButt (Oct 17, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> Isn’t Chick Fil A, like, against gay marriage? Then again, I’m pretty sure that the guy in charge is a religious fanatic so I’m honestly not surprised



They donated money to an organization that is anti-gay I believe.  

I don't like Chic-fil-a.  I don't get the big deal about them.  I think that it's their great customer service that drives people to think they're amazing.  

But then again I really don't like fast food chains much at all anymore.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 17, 2019)

AppleButt said:


> They donated money to an organization that is anti-gay I believe.
> 
> I don't like Chic-fil-a.  I don't get the big deal about them.  I think that it's their great customer service that drives people to think they're amazing.
> 
> But then again I really don't like fast food chains much at all anymore.


Multiple organizations, one of which has been involved with formulating law to criminalize homosexuality in an African country (I don't recall which). IIRC the donations were made before the criminalization bullshit, but it still paints a pretty dire picture of the _kind_ of Christian fundamentalist anti-gay organizations they support.


----------



## puddinsticks (Oct 17, 2019)

_People know this is a satirical site, right?
That being said I'd actually eat it._


----------



## AppleButt (Oct 17, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> "Every single one of our ethically raised chickens was given a gospel tract, walked through the sinner's prayer, and then baptized---in piping hot peanut oil,"



I'm glad I wasn't drinking anything the moment I read this line.


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 17, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> babylonbee.com: Chick-Fil-A Commits To Using 100% Born-Again Chickens
> 
> View attachment 73429
> 
> ...



*I honestly think that is not scientifically possible to do.*


----------



## RossTheRottie (Oct 17, 2019)

I gotta hand it to them, this is pretty hilarious. 

I'd never heard of Babylon Bee before, I had no idea there was Christian version of The Onion.


----------



## foussiremix (Oct 17, 2019)

Chick-fil-a be using a space time anomaly to born them again.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 17, 2019)

"Born-again"
I deadass thought it meant as in we made phoenix chickens and are just consuming them.

Either way I've never really seen them much over here in the UK, and to be honest I kinda prefer KFC.


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Oct 17, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> _Can chickens be 'born again' if they hatched in the first place? _


 Actually, they watch a lot of Joel O'Steen.


----------



## SwiftDog (Oct 17, 2019)

Their sandwiches are pretty good. 

That said, if you purchase food from them and are pro-LGBT, you might wanna do some reflecting.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 17, 2019)

puddinsticks said:


> _People know this is a satirical site, right?
> That being said I'd actually eat it._


I tried to make that clear just in case


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 17, 2019)

There was news in the UK that was pretty similar to this (American arts and crafts business was involved in smuggling precious artefacts with the help of a British professor of papyrology), but it _wasn't _satirical.  

Not sure if people would like me to post the story to it or if not relevant enough.


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 17, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> There was news in the UK that was pretty similar to this (American arts and crafts business was involved in smuggling precious artefacts with the help of a British professor of papyrology), but it _wasn't _satirical.
> 
> Not sure if people would like me to post the story to it or if not relevant enough.



Please post. I will comment in snark.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 17, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> Please post. I will comment in snark.



www.bbc.co.uk: Don accused of selling ancient Bible fragments

in 2017 the Hobby Lobby was forced to return thousands of ancient and precious cultural artifacts that they had smuggled into America or otherwise obtained through scurrilous means. 
They needed the artifacts for a giant museum about the Bible that they were constructing, apparently...you know, the regular kind of stuff that an Arts and Crafts store does. 

Now the University of Oxford is investigating its professor of Papyrology, because he appears to have illegally sold several fragments of ancient bibles to the Hobby Lobby.

The Hobby Lobby's Bible museums has agreed to return the fragments to the Egypt Exploration Society.


----------



## Tapper (Oct 17, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I don't like hate nuggets



That's too funny.


----------



## Miyachan (Oct 17, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> _Can chickens be 'born again' if they hatched in the first place? _


is that a pheonix joke?


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Oct 17, 2019)

If they are born again Chickens, that means once they've been slaughtered and eaten, their little poultry souls go to the eternal afterlife.


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Oct 17, 2019)

SwiftDog said:


> Their sandwiches are pretty good.
> 
> That said, if you purchase food from them and are pro-LGBT, you might wanna do some reflecting.


 Born-again chickens are cleaner and purer, even more so than halal meat, thanks to Jesus, so you might want to reconsider.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 17, 2019)

Miyachan said:


> is that a pheonix joke?



Chickens aren't born; they hatch. So if a chicken converts to evangelic Christianity, it's not being born 'again'; it's being born the first time. ;3


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Oct 17, 2019)

Tapper said:


> That's too funny.


 Dammit! I keep seeing this picture of George Soros all over the internet.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 17, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> www.bbc.co.uk: Don accused of selling ancient Bible fragments
> 
> in 2017 the Hobby Lobby was forced to return thousands of ancient and precious cultural artifacts that they had smuggled into America or otherwise obtained through scurrilous means.
> They needed the artifacts for a giant museum about the Bible that they were constructing, apparently...you know, the regular kind of stuff that an Arts and Crafts store does.
> ...


Just wow


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 17, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Just wow



I_ know_. I thought I was reading the Onion.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Oct 17, 2019)

I'll eat a chicken regardless of religion.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 17, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> I'll eat a chicken regardless of religion.



Just don't eat chickens with unfinished business on Earth. They will haunt you good.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 17, 2019)

Now that's a good idea for a story

Ghost chickens OvO


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 17, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Now that's a good idea for a story
> 
> Ghost chickens OvO



Ghost in the (egg) shell.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Oct 17, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Just don't eat chickens with unfinished business on Earth. They will haunt you good.


But, I need chicken souls.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 17, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Ghost in the (egg) shell.


Poultrygeist


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 17, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> www.bbc.co.uk: Don accused of selling ancient Bible fragments
> 
> in 2017 the Hobby Lobby was forced to return thousands of ancient and precious cultural artifacts that they had smuggled into America or otherwise obtained through scurrilous means.
> They needed the artifacts for a giant museum about the Bible that they were constructing, apparently...you know, the regular kind of stuff that an Arts and Crafts store does.
> ...



isn't greed one of the seven deadly sins?

Maybe he should've read the stuff before he smuggled it.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 17, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> isn't greed one of the seven deadly sins?
> 
> Maybe he should've read the stuff before he smuggled it.


Many religious people think they're immune from sinning.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 17, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> The egg.
> No, wait. The chicken.
> Wait ... no


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 17, 2019)

CaptainCool said:


>


Very clever. ;D 

Perhaps 'Which came first, the chicken or the_ chicken_ egg? '


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Oct 17, 2019)

CaptainCool said:


>



So a sea turtle laid an egg that hatched a chicken. Problem solved.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Oct 17, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Many religious people think they're immune from sinning.



It's not immunity, it's that you can go to church on Sunday and be forgiven.


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Oct 17, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> It's not immunity, it's that you can go to church on Sunday and be forgiven.


 Only to realize Saturday is the actual sabbath.


----------



## SwiftDog (Oct 17, 2019)

MetalWolfBruh said:


> Born-again chickens are cleaner and purer, even more so than halal meat, thanks to Jesus, so you might want to reconsider.



The idea that if something is more spiritually clean makes it better to eat is really quite warped. The idea behind spirituality is self improvement and a connection to some higher plane, and there’s really nothing remotely spiritual about the vicious mass killing machine that is the modern factory farming system. The idea that meat purchased from spiritually enlightened businessman is additionally nothing but a sales gimmick for the physiologically weak of mind.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Oct 17, 2019)

Born again chickens?

Now there’s a surprise. I didn’t know chickens needed to come to Jesus.
Regardless, Chik-fil-a is my guilty pleasure. I’ll probably still eat it...


----------



## AppleButt (Oct 17, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Poultrygeist



Damn that was good.  Rofl!


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Oct 17, 2019)

Friendly reminder that only Ginza can save you.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 17, 2019)

Havign read through the thread, can somebody explain to an English person what this stuff about Chick-Fil-A financing campaigns to undermine gay rights is?
I find it greatly confusing. It's like discovering that a Coffee shop has an evil plan to deny women the vote.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 17, 2019)

MCtheBeardie said:


> Born again chickens?
> 
> Now there’s a surprise. I didn’t know chickens needed to come to Jesus.
> Regardless, Chik-fil-a is my guilty pleasure. I’ll probably still eat it...


I prefer my chickens saved


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 17, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Havign read through the thread, can somebody explain to an English person what this stuff about Chick-Fil-A financing campaigns to undermine gay rights is?
> I find it greatly confusing. It's like discovering that a Coffee shop has an evil plan to deny women the vote.


Chick-Fil-A is owned, from what I gather, by some pretty religious people. Like a lot of US corporations, they make "charitable" donations, presumably because they're tax deductible. Some of the organizations CFA has donated to are icky. 

That's like the "I gathered most of this from Twitter threads I read in passing" version, so I'm not very clear on the details. But it seems to be in that general ballpark.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 17, 2019)

SwiftDog said:


> The idea that if something is more spiritually clean makes it better to eat is really quite warped. The idea behind spirituality is self improvement and a connection to some higher plane, and there’s really nothing remotely spiritual about the vicious mass killing machine that is the modern factory farming system. The idea that meat purchased from spiritually enlightened businessman is additionally nothing but a sales gimmick for the physiologically weak of mind.


www.merriam-webster.com: Definition of JOKE

This is a humor thread. No one eats at Chick-fil-A because their meat is more holy than KFC.


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Oct 17, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Many religious people think they're immune from sinning.


 No, that's why they go to church and pray to god for repentance.



Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Friendly reminder that only Ginza can save you.


 I agree, Ginza is the purest one of us all, and that is the truth.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 17, 2019)

MetalWolfBruh said:


> No, that's why they go to church and pray to god for repentance.


They still think they're free to do what you want because in the end all you have to do is say sorry to the sky daddy and it'll all be forgiven.


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Oct 17, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> They still think they're free to do what you want because in the end all you have to do is say sorry to the sky daddy and it'll all be forgiven.


 And that very well may true when they pass judgement on others but they still acknowledge that they are flawed and seek help from god, and who knows, maybe "sky daddy" really does forgive them? We ourselves can't judge the whole institution of all churches. I've met some pretty cool people at churches where I used to live down south, while I may not agree with them or their scope of the world, it was still an honor to meet them because Christians have been some of the coolest people I've ever met.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 17, 2019)

MetalWolfBruh said:


> And that very well may true when they pass judgement on others but they still acknowledge that they are flawed and seek help from god, and who knows, maybe "sky daddy" really does forgive them? We ourselves can't judge the whole institution of all churches. I've met some pretty cool people at churches where I used to live down south, while I may not agree with them or their scope of the world, it was still an honor to meet them because Christians have been some of the coolest people I've ever met.


Whatever you say.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 17, 2019)

I hate replying to multiple posts, so I'm just going to plant this sucker here.

Most importantly, if a chicken hatches from an egg, @Fallowfox , the egg it hatched from is by definition a chicken egg. I've solved the age-old enigma.

Joking aside, and I'm little hesitant to be a Debbie Downer on an apparently lighthearted thread, but I was raised Catholic so I have some thoughts on Chick-Fil-A and its religious aspects. There is definitely a lot of complexity of the issues I'm glossing over in saying what I'm about to and I'm acknowledging that upfront.


Spoiler: Unsoliticed Opinion



The ownership of Chick-Fil-A is definitely extremely religious and due to their interpretation of Protestant Christian beliefs, they fund and support causes that, diplomatically put, don't have the best interests or rights of domestic and global gay community in mind. Some of the charities and ministries they support actively are attempting to diminish gay community and its rights, especially in Uganda and other parts of Africa, to the point of pushing legislation in Uganda that calls for the imprisonment or even execution of queer individuals.

They have legal right to support such causes, but that doesn't *we *need to support them with our business since the ownership's action are clearly morally dubious. It would make a world of difference we chose KFC or the best chicken place, Popeyes', over Chick-Fil-A, particularly in this moment of American history.

I've never been to Chick-Fil-A and I won't be going as long as the owner support such causes.



Popeyes' forever. Fight me.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Oct 17, 2019)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Popeyes' forever. Fight me.


But do they have a dating sim?

I think not.
Check mate.


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Oct 18, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Whatever you say.


 Please don't allude to saltiness, I'm not being overly condescending aside from my jokes.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 18, 2019)

MetalWolfBruh said:


> Please don't allude to saltiness, I'm not being overly condescending aside from my jokes.


I'm just not getting into an arguement over the internet. You do you since clearly no one will change your perspective just like you won't change mine.


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Oct 18, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I'm just not getting into an arguement over the internet. You do you since clearly no one will change your perspective just like you won't change mine.


 No problem, but your perspective counters your ideology and how you want others to feel about people maybe you don't want to be generalized.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 18, 2019)

MetalWolfBruh said:


> No problem, but your perspective counters your ideology and how you want others to feel about people maybe you don't want to be generalized.


I'm not having this arguement.


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 18, 2019)

*Being born again only to face the same fate is like the reset seen in undertale.*


----------



## foussiremix (Oct 18, 2019)

Bruh guys what does respawned chicken taste like.
Does it taste better or worse?


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 18, 2019)

MetalWolfBruh said:


> Only to realize Saturday is the actual sabbath.



The muslims celebrate it on friday. Meaning you can go to a mosque on friday, a synagogue on saturday and a church on sunday for an extra sin-discount.


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 18, 2019)

Well, that was quick.


----------



## SwiftDog (Oct 18, 2019)

Telnac said:


> www.merriam-webster.com: Definition of JOKE
> 
> This is a humor thread. No one eats at Chick-fil-A because their meat is more holy than KFC.



Gas the gays, gas the gays! 

What? I’m just joking bro hahaha!

Yeah. Jokes don’t get a free pass from me, sorry.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 18, 2019)

SwiftDog said:


> Gas the gays, gas the gays!
> 
> What? I’m just joking bro hahaha!
> 
> Yeah. Jokes don’t get a free pass from me, sorry.



This is a satire news thread about chicken sandwiches ._.


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Oct 18, 2019)

SwiftDog said:


> Gas the gays, gas the gays!


 Now, why would you want to go ahead and do that? That's messed up.

I think this thread needs a bible class, accept Jesus into their hearts, and ask for repentance. I see a lot of Satan's anger coming out.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Oct 18, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> The muslims celebrate it on friday. Meaning you can go to a mosque on friday, a synagogue on saturday and a church on sunday for an extra sin-discount.


_Exactly what we need._

Punish me for my sins, Daddy uwu


----------



## SwiftDog (Oct 18, 2019)

So does anyone here actually support Chick-fil-A?


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Oct 18, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Havign read through the thread, can somebody explain to an English person what this stuff about Chick-Fil-A financing campaigns to undermine gay rights is?
> I find it greatly confusing. It's like discovering that a Coffee shop has an evil plan to deny women the vote.


While I have no plausible explanation myself, I will remain here to show solidarity since I'm equally confused. 
That, and no good answer has been given yet.


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Oct 18, 2019)

SwiftDog said:


> So does anyone here actually support Chick-fil-A?


 I can't take their peanut oil, but in all honesty I do think their food is good but my stomach doesn't agree with it, like 4 days later. I support their employees, who are very nice people, their business practices, and the welcoming atmosphere of their chains. So, whatever keeps them going that way, I support them for that. If only they used different oil, I  would eat their food more often. I'm the type of person who doesn't really pay attention to whatever the news says, so I'll eat what I eat regardless of the politics of the store and whatnot. Life is too short for this "everything is taken so personal/symbolic/you eat here, you hate us nonsense", because at the end of the day, it's only just food, and you need food to survive. I shouldn't be thinking about republicans and democrats when I'm ordering food.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 18, 2019)

SwiftDog said:


> So does anyone here actually support Chick-fil-A?


I don't agree with or support their ideas on gays, but they have done some very charitable things over the years. They also make delicious food that has saved me a lot of hunger episodes when I was in college and needed a quick lunch so I had more time to study.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 18, 2019)

SwiftDog said:


> So does anyone here actually support Chick-fil-A?


I don't. But it seems for most people here, taste outweighs the fight for human rights.


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Oct 18, 2019)

Don't forget you're paying the employees, so if you go somewhere else, they don't get paid and be able to sustain themselves in different ways. Plus, your tax money goes to evil rich people who are criminals but you choose to live in this country anyways, also, that you don't have much of a choice. So technically, living here contributes to the war in the middle east and various human rights violations.


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 18, 2019)

MetalWolfBruh said:


> Don't forget you're paying the employees, so if you go somewhere else, they don't get paid and be able to sustain themselves in different ways.



If you go somewhere else someone else will be sustained off your money. After what I've read about chick-fil-a, I wouldn't go there to buy a sandwich, tbh, not with all the alternatives. A restaurant chain that's run by a couple of homophobic guys really don't need my money.


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Oct 18, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> If you go somewhere else someone else will be sustained off your money. After what I've read about chick-fil-a, I wouldn't go there to buy a sandwich, tbh, not with all the alternatives. A restaurant chain that's run by a couple of homophobic guys really don't need my money.


 Absolutely, regardless of the store, if I'm eating and helping the wonderful employee get paid, I'm happy.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Oct 18, 2019)

SwiftDog said:


> So does anyone here actually support Chick-fil-A?



Do I support their attacks on homosexual rights? No, no I don’t. Do I like their food? Yes, yes I do!

Some people already mentioned this, but sometimes the need to live and thrive as an individual outweighs politics. I can’t remember how many times I relied on Chik-fil-a for a quick meal, when I couldn’t afford anything else.

Wanting to eat doesn’t mean you support horrible people. You just gotta eat to live, that’s all. That’s certainly what I see it as.


----------



## PercyD (Oct 18, 2019)

MCtheBeardie said:


> Do I support their attacks on homosexual rights? No, no I don’t. Do I like their food? Yes, yes I do!
> 
> Some people already mentioned this, but sometimes the need to live and thrive as an individual outweighs politics. I can’t remember how many times I relied on Chik-fil-a for a quick meal, when I couldn’t afford anything else.
> 
> Wanting to eat doesn’t mean you support horrible people. You just gotta eat to live, that’s all. That’s certainly what I see it as.


I'm sorry but they've straight on sent their money and people to orchestrate gay-genocide in Uganda.
No meal is that good. Absolutely not. Chik-fil-a isn't even that inexpensive, so I really don't see how it can be a one-stop when you can't afford any thing. (Unless, you're just in a place with very few options, but Chik-fil-a is not going to be in a place where they can't make money).

This isn't a thing about wanting to eat. It's a thing about your choices funding the death of other people, point-blank. Jesus told the truth about the temple in his time and it shamed a lot of people. However, the people being shamed were the people who didn't want to change their ways and do better by others.

--Heres an article with actual data and sources on the matter for your consideration:
The Secret Recipe for Funding Hate Groups: 5 Simple Facts About Chick-fil-A | HuffPost​It also includes GuideStar, donation information.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Oct 18, 2019)

PercyD said:


> I'm sorry but they've straight on sent their money and people to orchestrate gay-genocide in Uganda.
> No meal is that good. Absolutely not. Chik-fil-a isn't even that inexpensive, so I really don't see how it can be a one-stop when you can't afford any thing. (Unless, you're just in a place with very few options, but Chik-fil-a is not going to be in a place where they can't make money).
> 
> This isn't a thing about wanting to eat. It's a thing about your choices funding the death of other people, point-blank. Jesus told the truth about the temple in his time and it shamed a lot of people. However, the people being shamed were the people who didn't want to change their ways and do better by others.



If you could give me supporting evidence for that, fren, then I’ll absolutely consider your words! What you’re saying is horrible, there’s no questioning that. You make an excellent point.

But, when you’re a broke college student, there’s only so many choices you have. I don’t eat Chik-fil-a all the time, but when it’s the closest thing to me when I’m starving, I have to eat somehow. Y’know?

I’d very much like to see how Chik-fil-a is funding something like that, if you could point me in the right direction, fren.


----------



## PercyD (Oct 18, 2019)

MCtheBeardie said:


> If you could give me supporting evidence for that, fren, then I’ll absolutely consider your words! What you’re saying is horrible, there’s no questioning that. You make an excellent point.
> 
> But, when you’re a broke college student, there’s only so many choices you have. I don’t eat Chik-fil-a all the time, but when it’s the closest thing to me when I’m starving, I have to eat somehow. Y’know?
> 
> I’d very much like to see how Chik-fil-a is funding something like that, if you could point me in the right direction, fren.


I went back and edited the post, but just in case you didn't see, here-

The Secret Recipe for Funding Hate Groups: 5 Simple Facts About Chick-fil-A | HuffPost

And Chik-Fil-A is not inexpensive. They are on your college campus to make money. Its unfortunate that they are cornering your college in this way, but you can advocate for better choices on your campus. You are a student and your tuition keeps the lights on at your college. You have a say in what restaurants are there.


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 18, 2019)

MCtheBeardie said:


> If you could give me supporting evidence for that, fren, then I’ll absolutely consider your words! What you’re saying is horrible, there’s no questioning that. You make an excellent point.
> 
> But, when you’re a broke college student, there’s only so many choices you have. I don’t eat Chik-fil-a all the time, but when it’s the closest thing to me when I’m starving, I have to eat somehow. Y’know?
> 
> I’d very much like to see how Chik-fil-a is funding something like that, if you could point me in the right direction, fren.



As a university student who likes to limit his spendings I can tell you that eating at a restaurant is always the more expensive alternative. Cooking for yourself is usually cheaper, and there's lots of recipies that you're able to cook even with little effort.


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Oct 18, 2019)

PercyD said:


> I went back and edited the post, but just in case you didn't see, here-
> 
> The Secret Recipe for Funding Hate Groups: 5 Simple Facts About Chick-fil-A | HuffPost
> 
> And Chik-Fil-A is not inexpensive. They are on your college campus to make money. Its unfortunate that they are cornering your college in this way, but you can advocate for better choices on your campus. You are a student and your tuition keeps the lights on at your college. You have a say in what restaurants are there.


 Here's another perspective: www.washingtonexaminer.com: Viral liberal hoax claims Chick-fil-A backed a law to execute gay people


----------



## MaetheDragon (Oct 18, 2019)

PercyD said:


> I went back and edited the post, but just in case you didn't see, here-
> 
> The Secret Recipe for Funding Hate Groups: 5 Simple Facts About Chick-fil-A | HuffPost
> 
> And Chik-Fil-A is not inexpensive. They are on your college campus to make money. Its unfortunate that they are cornering your college in this way, but you can advocate for better choices on your campus. You are a student and your tuition keeps the lights on at your college. You have a say in what restaurants are there.



I’ll take some time to study this, but some of the links in the article look legit so far. I’ll consider this, thank you, fren.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Oct 18, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> As a university student who likes to limit his spendings I can tell you that eating at a restaurant is always the more expensive alternative. Cooking for yourself is usually cheaper, and there's lots of recipies that you're able to cook even with little effort.



This is also true. Cooking at home is cheaper, but my dorm doesn’t really have everything I need to make healthier meals. Chik-fil-a and noodles is what I’ve been living on, mostly. I’ll consider this as well, thank you, fren.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Oct 18, 2019)

PercyD said:


> I went back and edited the post, but just in case you didn't see, here-
> 
> The Secret Recipe for Funding Hate Groups: 5 Simple Facts About Chick-fil-A | HuffPost
> 
> And Chik-Fil-A is not inexpensive. They are on your college campus to make money. Its unfortunate that they are cornering your college in this way, but you can advocate for better choices on your campus. You are a student and your tuition keeps the lights on at your college. You have a say in what restaurants are there.



Okay, so coming back to your article- I’m checking the sources that Huffpost has that I can see, but the Winshape foundation links aren’t working. I don’t know why that is, I’ll try it on my computer, but I don’t have access to these sources. Huffpost needs to check those links.


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 18, 2019)

Your joke thread is no match for my moral activism!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 18, 2019)

ಠ__ಠ


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Oct 18, 2019)

www.truthorfiction.com: Is Chick-fil-A Funding Anti-Gay Violence in Uganda?

www.pinknews.co.uk: Did Chick-fil-A fund Uganda’s homophobic ‘Kill the Gays’ bill?


----------



## MaetheDragon (Oct 18, 2019)

Ugh... my brain is tired.

Quick, someone fire the emergency jokes! I refuse to let these chickens meet Satan!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 18, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> But do they have a dating sim?
> 
> I think not.
> Check mate.


I mean, I can play that dating sim and eat a 20 piece boneless chicken wings box from Popeye's on my slack day at the same time. 


Ovi the Dragon said:


> I don't. But it seems for most people here, taste outweighs the fight for human rights.


I'm on lunch so pardon the typos, I don't get the sense that most people here feel that way, but I do feel definitely that there are (a) people here innocently missing the point that maybe supporting Chick-Fil-A with our dollars isn't the best thing to doing when gay rights are being rolled back and (b) those people who use the first excusable group as a shield for their own probable support of the Chick-Fil-A's endorsement of anti-gay activities which they play off as just joking or liking Chick-Fil-A's food. 

Also, I feel greatly that McDonald's, Burger King, Wendy's, and a veritable legion of other fast food franchise are on average cheaper than Chick-Fil-A just due to have more locations available to consumers, because we have no shortage of fast food places here. 


MetalWolfBruh said:


> Here's another perspective: www.washingtonexaminer.com: Viral liberal hoax claims Chick-fil-A backed a law to execute gay people


https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/washington-examiner/


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Oct 18, 2019)

Miles Marsalis said:


> https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/washington-examiner/


 This may come as a surprise but HuffPo isn't much better https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/huffington-post/.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 18, 2019)

SwiftDog said:


> So does anyone here actually support Chick-fil-A?


I support creating a thread in the Politics and News board to debate this topic so this thread can return to being the lighthearted thread it was meant to be.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 18, 2019)

Telnac said:


> I support creating a thread in the Politics and News board to debate this topic so this thread can return to being the lighthearted thread it was meant to be.


That's gonna be tough to stop considering Chick-fil-a is inherently garbage for what they donate to. People will voice their opinion.


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Oct 18, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> That's gonna be tough to stop considering Chick-fil-a is inherently garbage for what they donate to. People will voice their opinion.


 You know, for someone who doesn't seem to like engaging in arguments, you sure seem to ask for them.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 18, 2019)

@SSJ3Mewtwo @Scrydan @luffy

Would one of you kindly close this thread? It's at the point of no return ._.


----------



## Tazmo (Oct 18, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> @SSJ3Mewtwo @Scrydan @luffy
> 
> Would one of you kindly close this thread. I think it's at the point of no return.



Awww, but I just made popcorn!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 18, 2019)

MetalWolfBruh said:


> This may come as a surprise but HuffPo isn't much better https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/huffington-post/.


I mean, I don't read the Huffington post, but the fact of the article are accurate because I remember the whole controversy with Exodus International and Chick-Fil-A back when I was volunteering for my former mayor's campaign. I would also beg the question why you would answer an articles you find to questionable with an equally questionable article.

This article provides a bit more nuance.

www.snopes.com: Did Chick-fil-A Help Fund an Anti-LGBT Death Penalty Law in Uganda?



> A strong element of truth ran through the widely shared claims made by @sloppyposts in October 2019, but some details were lacking in accuracy. A Ugandan government minister did declare an intention, in October 2019, to introduce the death penalty for homosexuality. However, he didn’t propose legalizing the murder of LGBT people, and his remarks were quickly contradicted by his government.
> 
> The National Christian Foundation (which the meme wrongly called the “National Christian Organization”) has for several years funded groups, projects and individuals involved in opposing LGBT rights in the United States and Uganda. However, despite plausible reports, it is not clear to what extent NCF-funded entities or individuals were involved in the nitty gritty of drafting and promoting legislation, beginning in 2009, which would have imposed the death penalty for homosexuality. Nor is it known whether NCF-funded groups are involved in any potential renewed efforts to introduce such a punishment in 2019, as signaled by Ethics and Integrity Minister Simon Lokodo
> 
> Finally, it’s absolutely true that the WinShape Foundation, which was founded by the Cathy family, is still run by them, and receives almost all of its funding from Chick-fil-A, has for several years provided funding to several Christian conservative groups and projects, and funded the NCF during the crucial period of 2008-2011, when the original anti-LGBT legislation was first being devised and promoted. That means a real and substantive connection does exist between the funding disbursed by the WinShape Foundation and the activities of NCF-backed groups and individuals in Uganda.



That context provided, I'm going to say that though the thread was probably a lighthearted attempt humor, gay users probably have some strong feelings about Chick-Fil-A given its past and present activities. I'm straight and conservative and I have very strong feelings about how they have been punching down on a community that doesn't deserve it. A few years ago, I might have said that was some SJW claptrap, but we're seeing gay citizens lose rights not just under policies but due the lobbying by groups supported by Chick-Fil-A.

It might not be a bad idea to be sensitive to that.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Oct 18, 2019)

Y'all spelled y'all wrong.


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Oct 18, 2019)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I'm straight and conservative


 Chick-Fil-A born-again Christian chickens say it's a sin to tell a lie.


----------



## PercyD (Oct 18, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> As a university student who likes to limit his spendings I can tell you that eating at a restaurant is always the more expensive alternative. Cooking for yourself is usually cheaper, and there's lots of recipies that you're able to cook even with little effort.


@MCtheBeardie 
I would also add that, in the event that you don't have access to a kitchen, you can always forge a relationship with some of the students and share their kitchen. You can also do farmers markets where they have vegetables and other grocery items for much less than at the store. 
Do some research. There are usually food security options for students on campus.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 18, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Y'all spelled y'all wrong.


Thanks for pointing that out.

Fixed it.


----------



## PercyD (Oct 18, 2019)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I mean, I don't read the Huffington post, but the fact of the article are accurate because I remember the whole controversy with Exodus International and Chick-Fil-A back when I was volunteering for my former mayor's campaign. I would also beg the question why you would answer an articles you find to questionable with an equally questionable article.
> 
> This article provides a bit more nuance.
> 
> ...


Yea. Long story short, it's not funny.
If your joke is at the expense of people suffering then it wasn't a good joke to begin with. Reevaluate your sense of humor.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 18, 2019)

MetalWolfBruh said:


> You know, for someone who doesn't seem to like engaging in arguments, you sure seem to ask for them.


Your choice to argue or not. I just made a statement.


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Oct 18, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Your choice to argue or not. I just made a statement.


 Your posts are indirect attacks on people or their opinions, and then when confronted you don't want to engage.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 18, 2019)

MetalWolfBruh said:


> Chick-Fil-A born-again Christian chickens say it's a sin to tell a lie.


You put in the party hours I have, then call me out. Some of us were conservative before Trump. You've barely been here since August, so you don't know my stances at all. Being sensitive to people who may be different from me doesn't make me less conservative. You don't be gay to be concerned about gay issues. 

But given that most of your posts on this forum having curiously vitriolic towards gay users, you might want to check your own look.


----------



## Tazmo (Oct 18, 2019)

*forgoes the popcorn and drinks something hard*

Oooohh Friday forum entertainment!


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Oct 18, 2019)

Miles Marsalis said:


> You put in the party hours I have, then call me out. Some of us were conservative before Trump. You've barely been here since August, so you don't know my stances at all. Being sensitive to people who may be different from me doesn't make me less conservative. You don't be gay to be concerned about gay issues.
> 
> But given that most of your posts on this forum having curiously vitriolic towards gay users, you might want to check your own look.


 I've been here since 2012, and only started posting again since the past several months, this is a new account. And, conservatives were pretty much not like you before trump. lmao


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 18, 2019)

MetalWolfBruh said:


> Your posts are indirect attacks on people or their opinions, and then when confronted you don't want to engage.


I don't attack people. Opinions though are free game. I'm not a dick.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 18, 2019)

MetalWolfBruh said:


> I've been here since 2012, and only started posting again since the past several months, this is a new account.


Nice, but it doesn't explain why you resorted to a personal attack on me and my beliefs then accuse others of attacking you personally. I don't know whether you were here legitimately since 2012, but that doesn't excuse your aspersions, especially when I was trying to engage with you.


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Oct 18, 2019)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Nice, but it doesn't explain why you resorted to a personal attack on me and my beliefs then accuse others of attacking you personally. I don't know whether you were here legitimately since 2012, but that doesn't excuse your aspersions, especially when I was trying to engage with you.


 I never made the claim that anyone personally attacked me, I'm talking about the behavior of the individual to other forum members aside from me, then I made a joke about your stance being a conservative. I'm sorry, I don't think you are one buddy, I don't think you know that much about politics enough to assess your beliefs because your stances are very left-leaning and apologetic to the left. Plus, it doesn't matter how old my account is because this forum is public.


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 18, 2019)

MetalWolfBruh said:


> Chick-Fil-A born-again Christian chickens say it's a sin to tell a lie.



Honestly, I don't think it's okay to insinuate all straight people are liars.

I'll let it slide for now, since I'm gay, it's not directed at me anyway.


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Oct 18, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> Honestly, I don't think it's okay to insinuate all straight people are liars.
> 
> I'll let it slide for now, since I'm gay, it's not directed at me anyway.


 I think after reading this thread the only thing I presume directed at you now is a piece of fried chicken.


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 18, 2019)

Time for this thread to be closed for reeeeeeeeview


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 18, 2019)

MetalWolfBruh said:


> I think after reading this thread the only thing I presume directed at you now is a piece of fried chicken.



but only if it's been baptised and has repented all its sins before it got its head ripped off.


----------



## Tazmo (Oct 18, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> but only if it's been baptised and has repented all its sins before it got its head ripped off.



I’m in the mood for sin chicken!  It tastes better


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 18, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> I’m in the mood for sin chicken!  It tastes better



Sacrilege! I'll inform the Vatican.


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Oct 18, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> but only if it's been baptised and has repented all its sins before it got its head ripped off.


 That's the idea.


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Oct 18, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I don't attack people. Opinions though are free game. I'm not a dick.


 I don't know, I see you acting like a cockadoodledoo quite often.


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 18, 2019)

SwiftDog said:


> So does anyone here actually support Chick-fil-A?


*I dont really care really. They make food and we eat them. *


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 18, 2019)

MetalWolfBruh said:


> I never made the claim that anyone personally attacked me, I'm talking about the behavior of the individual to other forum members aside from me, then I made a joke about your stance being a conservative. I'm sorry, I don't think you are one buddy, I don't think you know that much about politics enough to assess your beliefs because your stances are very left-leaning and apologetic to the left. Plus, it doesn't matter how old my account is because this forum is public.


I mean, that's claim because I have taken several conservative stances here in past and I've been a registered paying party member since I was 18 until 2015. I was on the the Never Trump bandwagon before wheels fell off of it. Now I'm just conservative because I'm not slavishly partisan. 

The only political stances I seem to take fire for are ones regarding hate and quite frankly, being mindful and sensitive to minority issues doesn't make me a leftist, and really I feel that is at play here again. A lot of conservatives, if not most, don't want to branded as bigots and speak out against hate as they see it.

Like, you're not the standard-bearer for conservatism, bruh.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Oct 18, 2019)

Lexiand said:


> *I dont really care really. They make food and we eat them. *


You eat _them_? o.0
owo


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Oct 18, 2019)

Lexiand said:


> *I dont really care really. They make food and we eat them. *


 I like you, you seem like the type to just toast and say fuck all the nonsense and enjoy this short time we have on this planet, because whether or not people realize it, we all affect people negatively in one way or the other, the very use of resources is one example, never mind ideology. For every person that exists is another man's burden.


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 18, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> You eat _them_? o.0
> owo


*Never ate from there much. I just go there when i want to try something.
*


----------



## foussiremix (Oct 18, 2019)

Lexiand said:


> *I dont really care really. They make food and we eat them. *



Don´t eat the employees :V


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Oct 18, 2019)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I mean, that's claim because I have taken several conservative stances here in past and I've been a registered paying party member since I was 18 until 2015. I was on the the Never Trump bandwagon before wheels fell off of it. Now I'm just conservative because I'm not slavishly partisan.
> 
> The only political stances I seem to take fire for are ones regarding hate and quite frankly, being mindful and sensitive to minority issues doesn't make me a leftist, and really I feel that is at play here again. A lot of conservatives, if not most, don't want to branded as bigots and speak out against hate as they see it.
> 
> Like, you're not the standard-bearer for conservatism, bruh.


 Well, I'm a center-left/liberal leaning person who happen to have voted for Trump in 2016, I'm critical of him and don't agree with every action or word, and highly critical of the whole political system, small world we live in, huh? But the left and apologists (cons including) have gone off the rails where common sense is not so common in their range of thinking, and that's not an insult. Their platform is running off of fragility and the misfortune of others to the point where they don't realize they're keeping the people they think they're protecting down by doing so, and I see a lot of backwards thinking on par with far-rightism.


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 18, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> Don´t eat the employees :V


*What? Just because im a werewolf you think im going to eat the poor hummans? Ha ha ha ha.*

*I dont eat hummans. .,w,.*


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 18, 2019)

MetalWolfBruh said:


> Well, I'm a center-left/liberal leaning person who happen to have voted for Trump in 2016, I'm critical of him and don't agree with every action or word, and highly critical of the whole political system, small world we live in, huh? But the left and apologists (cons including) have gone off the rails where common sense is not so common in their range of thinking, and that's not an insult. Their platform is running off of fragility and the misfortune of others to the point where they don't realize they're keeping the people they think they're protecting down by doing so, and I see a lot of backwards thinking on par with far-rightism.


I feel those a lot of talking points that don't quite mesh and I don't want to get into Trump, though I will politely add a majority of country has been against at any given time and especially now. You can't brand your opposition as off the rails when the man you're in the corner hasn't broken above %50 approval, ever. 

But I would like to know what I said in this thread you consider to be "left-leaning".


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Oct 18, 2019)

Lexiand said:


> *What? Just because im a werewolf you think im going to eat the poor hummans? Ha ha ha ha.*
> 
> *I dont eat hummans. .,w,.*


 Same, being a werewolf myself, I don't eat humans but I do love me some baptized halal chicken fried in heart healthy oils and bacon grease with waffle fries. Fried stuff keeps the ol' crankcase going.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Oct 18, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> @SSJ3Mewtwo @Scrydan @luffy
> 
> Would one of you kindly close this thread? It's at the point of no return ._.


Mate you might just want to PM them. I had a thread that went off into a ditch and they almost immediately answered my PM for a thread closing.


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Oct 18, 2019)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I feel those a lot of talking points that don't quite mesh and I don't want to get into Trump, though I will politely add a majority of country has been against at any given time and especially now. You can't brand your opposition as off the rails when the man you're in the corner hasn't broken above %50 approval, ever.
> 
> But I would like to know what I said in this thread you consider to be "left-leaning".


 Dude, I don't care what the news says about him or his approval, don't you know it's biased either way anyways by this time, and that most of the negativity towards him is a result of bias against his party? I don't worship the guy myself but I don't get reactionary to every news article, in fact I've been staying away from the news most of the time now. As far as your conservatism, well, you haven't displayed anything remotely conservative, you criticize almost every person who's a conservative or not who just happens to have some right-leaning views and arguments, and argue in favor of all the people who are leftists on here, which is why I'm not convinced. In terms of views, you show a lot of progressive-left apologism and not so much conservativism, I can't comment on your specific views because you haven't displayed any.


----------



## foussiremix (Oct 18, 2019)

Never knew that respawning chicken sandwiches could unleash disccusions.

/remove chicken spawn 1


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 18, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Mate you might want wanna just PM them. I had a thread that went off into a ditch and they almost immediately answered my PM for a thread closing.


*Wow it was going okay *
*Here but the next thing i know is everything is on fire. I wonder what happended *


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Oct 18, 2019)

Lexiand said:


> *Wow it was going okay *
> *Here but the next thing i know is everything is on fire. I wonder what happended *


Beats me, I see the thread name changed from “Would you eat a born again chicken sandwich” to “deep fried drama with lemonade and waffle fries.”
Side note, Chick-fil-A most definitely has the best fries, with Arby’s a close second.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 18, 2019)

MetalWolfBruh said:


> Dude, I don't care what the news says about him or his approval, don't you know it's biased either way anyways by this time, and that most of the negativity towards him is a result of bias against his party? I don't worship the guy myself but I don't get reactionary to every news article, in fact I've been staying away from the news most of the time now. As far as your conservatism, well, you haven't displayed anything remotely conservative, you criticize almost every person who's a conservative or not who just happens to have some right-leaning views and arguments, and argue in favor of all the people who are leftists on here, which is why I'm not convinced. In terms of views, you show a lot of progressive-left apologism and not so much conservativism, I can't comment on your specific views because you haven't displayed any.


I would disagree, but what did I say here that makes you say that here? It's a simple question.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Oct 18, 2019)

And the arguments roll on. 
I’m gonna get an irl born again chicken sandwich.


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Oct 18, 2019)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I would disagree, but what did I say here that makes you say that here? It's a simple question.


 That's the thing, it's not just this thread, it's like every political thread you engage in. You always come to the defense of the left. 

Here you sourced and spoke in defense of leftist-based news articles even if they had questionable information about the whole story behind Chick-Fil-A and Uganda.


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 18, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> And the arguments roll on.
> I’m gonna get an irl born again chicken sandwich.


*Lol have fun with that lol. *


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Oct 18, 2019)

Lexiand said:


> *Lol have fun with that lol. *


Maybe us being goofy silenced the thread...
*noms a spicy chicken sandwich*
The spicy ones must have sinned before getting turned into sandwiches...


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 18, 2019)

MetalWolfBruh said:


> That's the thing, it's not just this thread, it's like every political thread you engage in. You always come to the defense of the left.


I thought so, because I haven't said anything remotely leftist here and what I have come to the defense is tolerance and respect. I taken positions strongly approving of the Second Amendment with the radical addendum requiring universal backgrounds, maintaining and upgrading NATO to ensure European continental integrity, abstaining on regulation of the big tech companies as well as other private enterprises,  strict copyright regulation, and the reduction of reliance on government benefits. All of those are hardly leftist positions, friend.

The only opinions I get hard pushback on for certain users who are nominally on my aisle is relating to tolerance issues, which I only get involved because some semblance of reasonable, grounded conservatism needs should be heard as well and I have friends who all too often wind as the butts of jokes that feel awfully pointed at them for who they are. Outside of that, I have very few political posts and I can guarantee I'll never start a political thread. I just don't want this place to slowly devolve into a place where someone who is gay or what have you feels like they need to laugh along with people who denigrate them.

I apologize if I brought down the mood, but that's where I stand my ground.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Oct 18, 2019)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Telnac (Oct 18, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Maybe us being goofy silenced the thread...
> *noms a spicy chicken sandwich*
> The spicy ones must have sinned before getting turned into sandwiches...


That's what makes them the best. Those who have been forgiven of few sins don't taste nearly as good. The truly depraved ones have that tasty tasty brimstone flavor.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Oct 18, 2019)

Telnac said:


> That's what makes them the best. Those who have been forgiven of few sins don't taste nearly as good. The truly depraved ones have that tasty tasty brimstone flavor.


*gets a spicy sandwich and starts eating it*
You naughty, naughty, chicken. XDDDD


----------



## Tenné (Oct 18, 2019)

Every time the title changes I get intrigued but then I realise that I was bamboozled and that this is actually the chicken thread. :c


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Oct 18, 2019)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I thought so, because I haven't said anything remotely leftist here and what I have come to the defense is tolerance and respect. I taken positions strongly approving of the Second Amendment with the radical addendum requiring universal backgrounds, maintaining and upgrading NATO to ensure European continental integrity, abstaining on regulation of the big tech companies as well as other private enterprises,  strict copyright regulation, and the reduction of reliance on government benefits. All of those are hardly leftist positions, friend.
> 
> The only opinions I get hard pushback on for certain users who are nominally on my aisle is relating to tolerance issues, which I only get involved because some semblance of reasonable, grounded conservatism needs should be heard as well and I have friends who all too often wind as the butts of jokes that feel awfully pointed at them for who they are. Outside of that, I have very few political posts and I can guarantee I'll never start a political thread. I just don't want this place to slowly devolve into a place where someone who is gay or what have you feels like they need to laugh along with people who denigrate them.
> 
> I apologize if I brought down the mood, but that's where I stand my ground.


 Okay, so you're a yesterday's leftist, at most a centrist, c'mon dude, you're not conservative, also, you can be conservative and not denigrate gays without being left-tier PC. XD


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Oct 18, 2019)

Damn, and I got called out for being prudish in my last thread. You people need to stop being so PC and know the difference between humor and hate.


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 18, 2019)

*Next title of the thread: 

*Everyone fighting about politics on a chicken thread. So I'm going to watch until this thread gets closed**


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 18, 2019)

Lexiand said:


> *Next title of the thread: *
> 
> **Everyone fighting about politics on a chicken thread. So I'm going to watch until this thread gets closed**


Don't tempt me.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Oct 18, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Don't tempt me.






Just a shitshow from here unfortunately. Might as well get the chicken sandwiches, salty waffle fries, and the lemonades and watch these dips duke it out.


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 18, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Don't tempt me.


*I honestly forgot you made the thread. Go ahead if you want to. lol I'm not going to tempt you. Maybe you could come up with a better thread title than that.*


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 18, 2019)

MetalWolfBruh said:


> I don't know, I see you acting like a cockadoodledoo quite often.


I think I've been acting quite civil all things considered.


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Oct 18, 2019)

Let's wrap it up and go back to devouring our holy cocks.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 18, 2019)

MetalWolfBruh said:


> you can be conservative and not denigrate gays without being left-tier PC.


What I have been trying to say. 

And liberal is questioning how conservative I am.

This is tragicomical.


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Oct 18, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I think I've been acting quite civil all things considered.


 Whatever you say. 

*2 Corinthians 11:14*


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 18, 2019)

MetalWolfBruh said:


> Whatever you say.
> 
> *2 Corinthians 11:14*


Thanks. Want me to post the verse about how christians shoukd be killing gays?


----------



## SwiftDog (Oct 18, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I don't. But it seems for most people here, taste outweighs the fight for human rights.



Evidently. 



MetalWolfBruh said:


> Don't forget you're paying the employees, so if you go somewhere else, they don't get paid and be able to sustain themselves in different ways. Plus, your tax money goes to evil rich people who are criminals but you choose to live in this country anyways, also, that you don't have much of a choice. So technically, living here contributes to the war in the middle east and various human rights violations.



That’s not relevant. The money is already there, if everyone stopped spending at Chick-fil-A and went somewhere else, the other businesses would get more revenue and hire more employees. Or another restaurant would go in that hopefully didn’t have a homophobic owner. 



MCtheBeardie said:


> Do I support their attacks on homosexual rights? No, no I don’t. Do I like their food? Yes, yes I do!
> 
> Some people already mentioned this, but sometimes the need to live and thrive as an individual outweighs politics. I can’t remember how many times I relied on Chik-fil-a for a quick meal, when I couldn’t afford anything else.
> 
> Wanting to eat doesn’t mean you support horrible people. You just gotta eat to live, that’s all. That’s certainly what I see it as.



Mindful eating. There are always options. I’ve eaten at Chick-fil-A a few times. It’s tasty. But once you become aware of something, I think that’s when it goes to from simply wanting good food to being actively complicit in anti-LGBG campaigning.


----------



## SwiftDog (Oct 18, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Thanks. Want me to post the verse about how christians shoukd be killing gays?



Funny thing, that verse is somewhere in the Bible with the part that says, idfk, invade other nations and take their young daughters and rape them. But uhh we don’t do that. Not to mention Jesus was supposed to have gotten rid of those old ways - it’s all a bunch of cherry picking.


----------



## SwiftDog (Oct 18, 2019)

Telnac said:


> I support creating a thread in the Politics and News board to debate this topic so this thread can return to being the lighthearted thread it was meant to be.



Can I start a light hearted joke thread about Westboro Baptist and then get upset when people take it seriously? Humor is very often used as a mask for people’s true intentions and beliefs.


----------



## SwiftDog (Oct 18, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> Sacrilege! I'll inform the Vatican.



If the chicken is Catholic it has to be young and sexually abused first before being eaten.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 18, 2019)

SwiftDog said:


> Can I start a light hearted joke thread about Westboro Baptist and then get upset when people take it seriously? Humor is very often used as a mask for people’s true intentions and beliefs.


Is that your way of saying I might be anti gay for making this thread?


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Oct 18, 2019)

SwiftDog said:


> That’s not relevant. The money is already there, if everyone stopped spending at Chick-fil-A and went somewhere else, the other businesses would get more revenue and hire more employees. Or another restaurant would go in that hopefully didn’t have a homophobic owner.


 Jobs are not guaranteed, especially for the same individuals.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Oct 18, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Thanks. Want me to post the verse about how christians should be killing gays?


Imma just politely note the Bible says do not murder in Exodus 20. 
But, it looks like this thread has become a figurative shouting match so who knows what’ll happen. 


MetalWolfBruh said:


> Whatever you say.
> 
> *2 Corinthians 11:14*


There’s taking scripture out of text, then there’s that. Hm.


----------



## SwiftDog (Oct 18, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Is that your way of saying I might support oppressing gays?



I’m saying that if anyone supports LGBT rights or civil rights in general they won’t support businesses in any way that actively campaign against those values. If they do, they’re either
A. Apathetic
B. Ignorant or
C. A hypocrite 



MetalWolfBruh said:


> Jobs are not guaranteed, especially for the same individuals.



That’s not how businesses work tho. You don’t shop someplace to support employees, you shop there if it suits you. Any business operates for profit of the shareholders and owners; employees are simply an expense and only employed if its profitable to do so. So as someone else pointed out, if that’s your logic you can just as easily eat at McDonald’s, so why eat at Chick-fil-A when there are almost always other options?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 18, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Imma just politely note the Bible says do not murder in Exodus 20.
> But, it looks like this thread has become a figurative shouting match so who knows what’ll happen.
> 
> There’s taking scripture out of text, then there’s that. Hm.


Look up Leviticus 20:13


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Oct 18, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Thanks. Want me to post the verse about how christians shoukd be killing gays?


 The humor in that scripture went right past your head.


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Oct 18, 2019)

SwiftDog said:


> I’m saying that if anyone supports LGBT rights or civil rights in general they won’t support businesses in any way that actively campaign against those values. If they do, they’re either
> A. Apathetic
> B. Ignorant or
> C. A hypocrite
> ...


 No, but employers and business have different standards, and not every interview is successful. Also, I know that, I'm talking about looking at the situation another way.


----------



## SwiftDog (Oct 18, 2019)

My favorite bible verse is Ezekiel 23:20


----------



## MaetheDragon (Oct 18, 2019)

Good God, now everyone's involved in this argument...

Should I just jump back in at this point? Because I don't want to.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 18, 2019)

SwiftDog said:


> Can I start a light hearted joke thread about Westboro Baptist and then get upset when people take it seriously? Humor is very often used as a mask for people’s true intentions and beliefs.


Go for it. Those clowns deserve to be laughed at


----------



## SwiftDog (Oct 18, 2019)

MetalWolfBruh said:


> No, but employers and business have different standards, and not every interview is successful. Also, I know that, I'm talking about looking at the situation another way.



Fast food jobs are extremely transient as it is. There is an unfortunate situation if a company you work for is bigoted, but there is always room in the economy for less bigoted models. Companies do what makes them popular. Public pressure is one of the best ways to get companies to change. 

You are trying to make it look like if people don’t eat at Chick-fil-A, they’ll go under and oh those poor employees. But that’s literally not the issue.


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Oct 18, 2019)

SwiftDog said:


> Can I start a light hearted joke thread about Westboro Baptist and then get upset when people take it seriously? Humor is very often used as a mask for people’s true intentions and beliefs.


 I love how when talking about christians, people always use the WBC as the prime example and no other. It's like, no shit, and almost everybody hates them. lol


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Oct 18, 2019)

tfw you want to join the argument but you know doing so would be like arguing with a stop sign .-.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Oct 18, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Look up Leviticus 20:13


Ah yes, lets take levitical law out of context.
I’m not gonna go into a theological debate and make this thread an even bigger mess. No, Christians are not supposed to run around and kill gay people and they sure as hell aren’t commanded to do that. If you want an explanation PM me but I’m not arguing and making this thread worse.


----------



## SwiftDog (Oct 18, 2019)

MetalWolfBruh said:


> I love how when talking about christians, people always use the WBC as the prime example and no other. It's like, no shit, and almost everybody hates them. lol



I don’t know, let’s throw Mormons into the mix. They’re basically a cult of brainwashed super nice people who reproduce a lot and raise their kids in s veritable sea of indoctrination and perpetual conversion therapy. 

But dang they have good youth programs.


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Oct 18, 2019)

SwiftDog said:


> You are trying to make it look like if people don’t eat at Chick-fil-A, they’ll go under and oh those poor employees. But that’s literally not the issue.


 No, I'm saying there's another aspect of human well-being to look out for past the emotional outrage over exclusively LGBT people.


----------



## SwiftDog (Oct 18, 2019)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> tfw you want to join the argument but you know doing so would be like arguing with a stop sign .-.


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 18, 2019)

Hijacking the joke thread to prattle on about Christians now. Gee, I wonder why that is?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 18, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Hijacking the joke thread to prattle on about Christians now. Gee, I wonder why that is?


They'll take any opportunity they can get when it comes to Christians


----------



## SwiftDog (Oct 18, 2019)

MetalWolfBruh said:


> No, I'm saying there's another aspect of human well-being to look out for past the emotional outrage over exclusively LGBT people.



Bruh. 

LGBT people are under constant threat from this administration. They face discrimination all over the place. Chick-fil-A actively works against people having the right to be who they want.


----------



## SwiftDog (Oct 18, 2019)

> Redacted by staff



...what?  Lmfao. Try to stay on topic okay? The price of tea in China is next maybe.

Back on point: Chick-fil-A actively donates money to anti-LGBT organizations and funds etc. Buying their food contributes to this.

There’s really no other way to say it.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 18, 2019)

Let's see how long this goes on before mods realize shits up.
This started on like page 4? Let's see if people keep this going.



Tallow_Phoenix said:


> tfw you want to join the argument but you know doing so would be like arguing with a stop sign .-.


Weaponize stop signs.


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 18, 2019)

*I laugh at this thread. This thread was such a joke and now it became a whole circus.*


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 18, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Ah yes, lets take levitical law out of context.
> I’m not gonna go into a theological debate and make this thread an even bigger mess. No, Christians are not supposed to run around and kill gay people and they sure as hell aren’t commanded to do that. If you want an explanation PM me but I’m not arguing and making this thread worse.


I'm sorry I'm not cherry picking like you are about what it does and doesn't say.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 18, 2019)

SwiftDog said:


> ...what?  Lmfao. Try to stay on topic okay? The price of tea in China is next maybe.
> 
> Back on point: Chick-fil-A actively donates money to anti-LGBT organizations and funds etc. Buying their food contributes to this.
> 
> There’s really no other way to say it.


He's just showing more of his anti-lgbt face the more he talks.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Oct 18, 2019)

Don't worry, soon the oppressive MewTwo will materialize to cleanse this land of yet another heretic.


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Oct 18, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> He's just showing more of his anti-lgbt face the more he talks.


 Very civil and unengaging of you.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Oct 18, 2019)

At this point, I pray for everyone who had the misfortune of reading this now toxic thread. This thread is very dead.


----------



## foussiremix (Oct 18, 2019)

I am gonna turn everyone into a chimken sandwiches and than eat all of them.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 18, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> I am gonna turn everyone into a chimken sandwiches and than eat all of them.


Better baptize me first, bruh


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Oct 18, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> I am gonna turn everyone into a chimken sandwiches and than eat all of them.


 Tongue punch those sandwiches daddy!


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 18, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> I am gonna turn everyone into a chimken sandwiches and than eat all of them.







Can I join in on this consumption of chimken sandwiches?


----------



## SwiftDog (Oct 18, 2019)

Imma start posting news clips about Chick-fil-A. 

www.forbes.com: Ta-Ta! Amid LGBT Protests, Chick-fil-A Gets Kicked Out Of A U.K. Mall


----------



## foussiremix (Oct 18, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> Can I join in on this consumption of chimken sandwiches?



Yes


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Oct 18, 2019)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> tfw you want to join the argument but you know doing so would be like arguing with a stop sign .-.


----------



## SwiftDog (Oct 18, 2019)

www.thetaskforce.org: From Chick-fil-A to ENDA - National LGBTQ Task Force


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 18, 2019)

MetalWolfBruh said:


> Very civil and unengaging of you.


It's not uncivil to call something what it is.


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Oct 18, 2019)

Is it anti-LGBT to say you love bara and not twinkies?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Oct 18, 2019)

Fact: Chick-Fil-A is furry friendly. On "dress-like-a-cow-day", anyone dressed like a cow gets a free sammich. I've done it.


----------



## SwiftDog (Oct 18, 2019)

www.vox.com: Chick-fil-A’s many controversies, explained


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 18, 2019)

I'm thinking of going out and getting some chickens. Not for eating, just to have in my backyard. To study. To admire. To love <3


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 18, 2019)

> Redacted by staff


Uh-huh


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Oct 18, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm thinking of going out and getting some chickens. Not for eating, just to have in my backyard. To study. To admire. To love <3


 What about baptizing them?


----------



## Telnac (Oct 18, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm thinking of going out and getting some chickens. Not for eating, just to have in my backyard. To study. To admire. To love <3


Don't forget to baptize your chickens in peanut oil 


MetalWolfBruh said:


> What about baptizing them?


Jinx


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 18, 2019)

OK...since this is a shit-show...might as well just respond to the point at hand and hope people read it for what it is.

No, I am not happy about Chick-Fil-A being run by homophobes.
Do I think that people who eat there are bad? Unless they themselves are homophobes...no.
Do I think their food is bad? Never tried it, so don't know.

People who hold horrific beliefs should be the ones getting the abuse thrown at them. No one else is to blame for it, unless they hold the same beliefs.
Every organisation is faceless, anyway...it's just a bloody logo...run by people who 9 times out of 10, just want people's money.

People go there to eat. That's the end of the matter.
If you want to throw abuse at somebody...go after the homophobic people running the place at the very top.
Don't sit on here and make a shit show of people's threads...cos you're doing absolutely NOTHING for the rights of LGBT people, that way.

Bloody hell...When did humanity lose it's marbles? I mean, look at the state of the world, today!


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Oct 18, 2019)

Telnac said:


> Don't forget to baptize your chickens in peanut oil


 No, I can't eat the pure chickens ever again!


----------



## MaetheDragon (Oct 18, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm thinking of going out and getting some chickens. Not for eating, just to have in my backyard. To study. To admire. To love <3



I agree with this.







Look at this child, he’s adorable! Definitely computer wallpaper worthy.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 18, 2019)

MetalWolfBruh said:


> What about baptizing them?


That's up to my chickens to decide. They are free to choose whatever faith they want under my roof. UvU


----------



## SwiftDog (Oct 18, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> OK...since this is a shit-show...might as well just respond to the point at hand and hope people read it for what it is.
> 
> No, I am not happy about Chick-Fil-A being run by homophobes.
> Do I think that people who eat there are bad? Unless they themselves are homophobes...no.
> ...



I care about the state of things, which is why I try not to buy from companies with overtly bigoted business practices.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Oct 18, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> OK...since this is a shit-show...might as well just respond to the point at hand and hope people read it for what it is.
> 
> No, I am not happy about Chick-Fil-A being run by homophobes.
> Do I think that people who eat there are bad? Unless they themselves are homophobes...no.
> ...



Fren, thank goodness you had the guts to say something! I wanted to say something, but I didn’t want to muddy the thread further.


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Oct 18, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> That's up to my chickens to decide. They are free to choose whatever faith they want under my roof.


 They need a proper christening, otherwise they cannot be eaten. See, they have gone back to their old ways


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 18, 2019)

SwiftDog said:


> I care about the state of things, which is why I try not to buy from companies with overtly bigoted business practices.


That's fine, Swift. Not angry at you for doing so. It's your choice.
So long as you hold contempt for those who are actually homophobic amongst the organisation and not it as a whole...you're doing a good thing.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Oct 18, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I'm sorry I'm not cherry picking like you are about what it does and doesn't say.


Mkay then. 
Rip to the chicken thread.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 18, 2019)

MetalWolfBruh said:


> They need a proper christening, otherwise they cannot be eaten. See, they have gone back to their old ways
> 
> View attachment 73571


What is a gay rooster doing with a bunch of hens? :V


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Oct 18, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> What is a gay rooster doing with a bunch of hens? :V


 Bi rooster.


----------



## SwiftDog (Oct 18, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> That's fine, Swift. Not angry at you for doing so. It's your choice.
> So long as you hold contempt for those who are actually homophobic amongst the organisation and not it as a whole...you're doing a good thing.



I’m sorry, can you rephrase that please? You’ve nested clauses together and I’m afraid I don’t know what you mean.


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 18, 2019)

SwiftDog said:


> I’m sorry, can you rephrase that please? You’ve nested clauses together and I’m afraid I don’t know what you mean.


So long as you're not hating on everyone who eats at Chick-Fil-A or all the employees there, then you are not doing a bad thing in my view.
My response wasn't targeting you, just a general point.

I certainly hope the people responsible for such behaviour re-evaluate their beliefs and change for the better.
No place in the world for people who hold such disgusting views.


----------



## SwiftDog (Oct 18, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> So long as you're not hating on everyone who eats at Chick-Fil-A or all the employees there, then you are not doing a bad thing in my view.
> My response wasn't targeting you, just a general point.
> 
> I certainly hope the people responsible for such behaviour re-evaluate their beliefs and change for the better.
> No place in the world for people who hold such disgusting views.



Nah, nothing against random people who work or eat there. A lot of people live in oblivion.


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 18, 2019)

SwiftDog said:


> Nah, nothing against random people who work or eat there. A lot of people live in oblivion.


Unfortunately, a lot of people still do hold beliefs that...quite frankly, aren't acceptable. Don't want to censor myself on that matter, either, cos it just needs to be said.

Anyway, this'll be closed soon. Wanted to get my point across before it did and hoped it would make some kind of difference.
Apologies to the OP, as this really did turn into yet another toxic thread.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Oct 18, 2019)

Should turn this into a last-post-wins type scenario where whoever gets the last word in before closure gets the pride of knowing that no one can backsass them...

...at least until the next thread.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Oct 18, 2019)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Should turn this into a last-post-wins type scenario where whoever gets the last word in before closure gets the pride of knowing that no one can backsass them...


There can only be one.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Oct 18, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> There can only be one.


Try saying Owoga out loud. Just do it.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Oct 18, 2019)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Try saying Owoga out loud. Just do it.


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Oct 18, 2019)

I just want to say, praise Jesus, and thank God for the chickens who gave up their life to provide a delicious holy meal, the deluxe sandwich with american cheese and a pickle.


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 18, 2019)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Try saying Owoga out loud. Just do it.


Already have :3
I do it several times an hour...unless it's a leap year.
In which case, I say it 4 times per minute, whilst saluting magpies and Morris dancing.


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Oct 18, 2019)

I want to thank Ovi for being such a kind dragon, a real nice guy. Thank you Jesus.


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 18, 2019)

MetalWolfBruh said:


> I want to thank Ovi for being such a kind dragon, a real nice guy. Thank you Jesus.


Kindly stop being a knob.
That is all.


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Oct 18, 2019)

Ovi is a real good guy, ain't nobody like him.


----------



## Simo (Oct 18, 2019)

Wow. Been gone a while but this thread is sure sad to see.

Been busy moving from Maryland to Michigan the past week and looks like the alt and sock puppet accounts are sprouting up like weeds.

Do the mods still appear here and again? 

But yikes...seems more and more members are shoehorning politics into various other threads in a very deliberate way so as to avoid the rules of the politics section.


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Oct 18, 2019)

There should be more pink/purple dragons, the world needs creatures like them.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Oct 18, 2019)

Did you know that chickens can't get married???
That means that all chicken sex is premarital and therefore bad!!
We need to all boycott eggs right. the. fuck. now.


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Oct 18, 2019)

Simo said:


> Wow. Been gone a while but this thread is sure sad to see.
> 
> Been busy moving from Maryland to Michigan the past week and looks like the alt and sock puppet accounts are sprouting up like weeds.
> 
> ...


 Haven't seen one skunk here yet, nice of you to join.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 18, 2019)

@Dragoneer

I forgot you were on. Mind helping out by closing this down? You'd be a pretty cool dude if ya did


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 18, 2019)

Simo said:


> Wow. Been gone a while but this thread is sure sad to see.
> 
> Been busy moving from Maryland to Michigan the past week and looks like the alt and sock puppet accounts are sprouting up like weeds.
> 
> ...


The original intent has...been severely missed.

Hopefully the mods come along soon...then I won't have to kick someone's rear-end.


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Oct 18, 2019)

Closing down baby, everyone stay cool and cockadoodledoo.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Oct 18, 2019)

*explosions*


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Oct 18, 2019)

Closing time
Time for you to go out go out into the pen.
Closing time
Turn the lights up over every cock and every hen.
Closing time
One last call for sandwiches so finish your tenders or fries.
Closing time
You don't have to go home but you can bake pies.

I know who I want to take me home.
I know who I want to take me home.
I know who I want to take me home.
Take me home


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 18, 2019)

MetalWolfBruh said:


> Ovi is a real good guy, ain't nobody like him.


Please stop targetting me


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Oct 18, 2019)

Chickens are inherently unchristian. 
Ever wonder why fowl sounds like foul??
Cause they're all dicks in the service of satan, that's why.


----------



## Tazmo (Oct 18, 2019)

“I may not know much, but I know chicken shit from chicken salad.”
Lyndon B. Johnson


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Oct 18, 2019)

Werewolves are awesome.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 18, 2019)

Why does a chicken coop have two doors? Because if had four doors it would be a chicken sedan :V


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Oct 18, 2019)

MetalWolfBruh said:


> Werewolves are awesome.


Stay on topic, please. Geez. Reporting you for derailment. :V

Now werechickens... that's what you really need to be mindful of.


----------



## Zenoth (Oct 18, 2019)

While Popeyes and Roscos are clearly surpior, the chick-fil-a near me , the franchise owner is lgbt and pretty much all but one person that works there is lgbt.  Rest in tendies joke thread.


----------



## Zenoth (Oct 18, 2019)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Stay on topic, please. Geez. Reporting you for derailment. :V
> 
> Now werechickens... that's what you really need to be mindful of.


Werechickens are spoopy for sure, gotta listen for the clucks in the night when traveling the highlands :3


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Oct 18, 2019)

Zenoth said:


> Werechickens are spoopy for sure, gotta listen for the clucks in the night when traveling the highlands :3


Didn't listen to my friends when they said not to go out wandering at night. Sure enough, werechicken pecked my face off.


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Oct 18, 2019)

Zenoth said:


> While Popeyes and Roscos are clearly surpior, the chick-fil-a near me , the franchise owner is lgbt and pretty much all but one person that works there is lgbt.  Rest in tendies joke thread.


 Well, all the other places are using the wrong eggs.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Oct 18, 2019)

Closing the gag thread


----------

